# Any action at nc?



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wanting to take my boy down there this evening for some sauger, was wondering if anybody was doing any good?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE'RE all waiting for a report,,, specially if you were on the WV side!

I hit 2 of the upper NC pool feeders this week, and never had a hit!
4 guys in one spot, 5 guys casting in the other,,,,,, till dark,,,,,, nothing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE'RE all waiting for a report,,, specially if you were on the WV side!

I hit 2 of the upper NC pool feeders this week, and never had a hit!
4 guys in one spot, 5 guys casting in the other,,,,,, till dark,,,,,, nothing.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

It was nice meeting you today bud and doboy u fish them locks u know their are fish to be caught always nothing hot and heavy nor big but a buddy of mine and me caught some fish bunch of drinkers some decent fish down stream up to the locks no big eyes 2 under sized though water temp is 49 still managed 3 keeper sauger a piece bud and his boy caught a few fish that I saw nothing crazy but there's always fish at these locks


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

bud690 said:


> Wanting to take my boy down there this evening for some sauger, was wondering if anybody was doing any good?


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Fished WV bricks from 5:30 to 10:00am Friday. Slower than expected predawn bite, the weather flipping at sun up may have locked their jaws up though. Did manage a dozen or so with two respectable eyes.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DirDeeDir said:


> Fished WV bricks from 5:30 to 10:00am Friday. Slower than expected predawn bite, the weather flipping at sun up may have locked their jaws up though. Did manage a dozen or so with two respectable eyes.



Thanks for the post,,,, & WELCOME to OGF.
2 questions please,,,, how many gaits were open,,, & was #10 & #11 closed?
What did you catch your fish on?
Thanks


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for the post,,,, & WELCOME to OGF.
> 2 questions please,,,, how many gaits were open,,, & was #10 & #11 closed?
> What did you catch your fish on?
> Thanks


Hey Doboy, yeah...10 and 11 were closed. Picked most of the mixed bag on b/w F11's in tight and then yer typical 1/4 or 3/8 w/ twister...chartreuse or white.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Just drove by and saw one person over on the wall. #10 and 11 both closed and looked like #11 was all the way, now I know it probably isn't but I'm always hopeful that sucker will close all the way again some day and we can get back to fantastic fishing again.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Suppose to start working on Gate 10 tomorrow that will help if they ever get that fixed


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishon1546 said:


> Suppose to start working on Gate 10 tomorrow that will help if they ever get that fixed


?????? Didn't know that there was something wrong with #10,,,,, #11 is the last one on the WV side, it won't close all the way. That heavy current Pushes most of the fish farther down River, & or too far out to #10, when it's completely closed.
Like Cumminsmoke said, IF #11 was completely closed, there would be a zillion fish all along the whole WV shoreline in the backwash,,,, AND below the #11 wing-wall.
Plus, most of the rocks/ snags would get silted in and make bottom fishing & catching an absolute BALL! ;>)

We MUST ALL keep our fingers crossed, & Pray to the 'Fish God'. HINT-HINT


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope to he'll they fix #10 ,,stupid snags and backflow sucks not to mention striper fishing


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Sop I used to fish the wv side all the time 12 to 15 years ago but have only hit the Ohio side i, last 8 years or so...is the #10 gate worse now
..it always used to be a little open but the wipers and sauger would still be in there thick.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's see if this'll work,,,
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.5276472,-80.6247743,317m/data=!3m1!1e3

Anyway,,,,, zoom in with Google Maps, or Google Earth, and you should be able to see that there is no flow out of #10, and a constant 'leakage' flow along shore and along the WV wing-wall, #11.
Unless something drastic has changed since, The last 2 times that Cumminsmoke & I were there, there was twice the normal flow/ leakage as usual. That made it real tough to feel a 1/2 once jig, and pert-near impossible to work a vibe etc. and HIT the favorite hole! ;>)
IF you were able to launch a 1/2-5/8 oncer out to the #10 wing-wall, where the BIG FISH hang out, the heavy flow from 11 would grab your line & wash the jig sideways down river,,,, SNAG!!!
There's thousands of jigs down there,,,, COL,,, & 100 or so are MINE. 
Like I said,,, (AFTER talking to the 'Fish Gods') IF #8-9- or 10 was open, & #11 was *TOTALLY CLOSED*, 'WE' would have a fishing paradise on our hands!

So, in closing,,,, hit the WV side when the 'flow' is very low,,,, & the Ohio side when all of the gaits are wide open.
(OR, you can TRY to follow Riverpounder around,,,, like I do!!! ) 

PS,,, Please pass this conversation on to the Lockmaster,,,, HE might personally know the dam 'River God'.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Man that sounds horrible..I remember being able to fish quarter ounce jigs in 11 from the wall...shame cuz when 10 was open it was awesome...Oh well guess I'll just stay north or try pike this spring...never fished for stripers down there...might be worth a shot.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Correction...wipers....lol for those who read that and thought no you have to go farther south for stripers....sorry for the crossed eyes...lol


----------



## maxwmxx (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm new to fishing the river, where do i park to fish nc on the wv side? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

maxwmxx said:


> I'm new to fishing the river, where do i park to fish nc on the wv side? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


Hello,, & Welcome!
Something like .9 of a mile, N of the Dam on rt2,,, OR 1 mile-ish S of the dam, also on rt 2,,, The Brickworks gait.
use Google Maps or Earth to see the pull-offs. 
(lol,,, I built a RR-track cart,,, push it down the rails like a lawn mower!  )

Use the OGF 'Search box' for tons of old info.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hello,, & Welcome!
> Something like .9 of a mile, N of the Dam on rt2,,, OR 1 mile-ish S of the dam, also on rt 2,,, The Brickworks gait.
> use Google Maps or Earth to see the pull-offs.
> (lol,,, I built a RR-track cart,,, push it down the rails like a lawn mower!  )
> ...


Is that cart big enough for me to sit in Doboy??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Is that cart big enough for me to sit in Doboy??


LMAO,, Pete,,,, Ya I think so,,,, It's do-able, but A WHOLE BUNCH WOULD HANG OVER!!! 
Let me know when you wanna meet-up,,,, I'll bring the quad & the lawn cart! 

Don'tcha think that the WV DNR (whomever) should buy the Brickworks?
Maybe charge $2.50 for parking,,,, use the proceeds to build walkways, pavilions, a pier or two,,,, bench off all of those bricks!? I can think of ALL kinds of goodies! 

Time to start the 'rumor'?????? LOLLLLLLLLLOL!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Your such a dreamer jerry, but sounds good


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Your such a dreamer jerry, but sounds good


Yo,,,,, 'Workaholic',,, ;>) I keep waiting for the call,,,, like " They're Up In 'THE HOLE"????
Still waiting for that pic too,,,, The New Boat

Bob & I are heading out in a bit,,,, looking for those 14' specks,,,, among 100s of dinks.
I'll email ya


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Just drove by NC about an hour ago and both 10 and 11 are closed, 7,6 &5 also closed. Only one truck parked there.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Went Saturday morning and only got one 12" smallie. Water visibility was pretty good. Tried everything for saugers and nothing. Tried everything for whitebass and hybrids also nothing. Not even a single sheephead. Fishing there isn't the same anymore with gate 10 broke down.


----------

